# Lucid Dreaming > General Lucid Discussion > Lucid Dreaming News >  >  NBC's 'Awake': Neither here nor there - Washington Post

## Dream Guide Team

Los Angeles Times*NBC's 'Awake': Neither here nor there**Washington Post*Cherry Jones is Dr. Evans, who urges Michael to explore the potential in what she believes is hyper-*lucid dreaming*. His other therapist, the more blunt and skeptical Dr. Lee (BD Wong), counsels Michael to get a grip. Independent of each other, *...*No snoozing during this fine new NBC seriesNOLA.comActor embraces *dream* rolePhiladelphia Daily News'Awake' review: Two worlds, 1 intriguing dramaRedEye Chicago (blog)Collider.com*all 365 news articles »*

----------

